# Can't decide between Angels or Discus...



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a 90 gallon aquarium that I recently purchased from a friend. It had been stored for the last 10 years or so. 
Right now I have it set up with approx. 30 baby Koi from my pond which I'm planning on selling or trying to give away to LFS. 
I'm dreaming of either Angelfish or Discus. I've been reading up on both and see that Angelfish might be a little easier to care for than the Discus. The Discus seem to need a lower PH and mine runs 7.5. I don't intentionally want to breed either, but will welcome any new babies if it happens. 
I've been to three LFS and none of them have Discus and the Angels they have are all just standard. 

So, if I decide on Discus, would I need to lower the PH, and how?
Does anyone have a great website to order Angels from?
Also, I'm thinking no more than 8 of either in my 90 gal. tank. Is that acceptable?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With discus I would refrain from them till you have plenty of experience. They are a very sensitive fish and can be very unforgiving. Angels if you get good stock can do very well.

If the measurements of the 90 is like mine, it's a narrow tall tank. I wouldn't put 8 angels in it. Maybe 6, needs to have lots of tall plants for angels to feel secure. Be prepared that once they start pairing you may have to move some of them.


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, I am thinking more towards the Angels. My tank is tall as well. Right now I have 30 baby Koi in it that I'm trying to re-home. I have anacharis that is growing very well, too. I'm going to purchase more tall plants shortly. Not sure how long it will take me to re-home my Koi, but it will give me the much needed time to get back into the swing of taking care of an aquarium. I believe the tank is just finishing its cycle. Had to put the Koi in it, no other choice. I used pond water with bio media from the pond filter put into the aquarium filters. A few days ago I had ammonia, nitrites and nitrates and did a 30% water change. Today, no ammonia, nitrites 2.0 and nitrates 5.0. I just did a 30% water change. 

Does anyone have a good web site link for Angelfish?


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Angel fish source.. if he doesn't have them he will secure a source for ya.. on aquabid look for Joe G.. I'm keeping 2 dozen adults in a 125 long.. and another dozen in a 155 long... your 90 should handle a dozen for a year or so... 
I've also 9 Discus in a 155G long and looking to pick up 1/2 dozen more.. Fry or very youngn's.. Bill in Va.


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you so much! I will look into those asap! 
Can I send you my 30 Koi as a special thank you???? LOL........


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, I have another question. I have two external power filters. They came with the used tank I bought. They are Eugene SuperKing. 1/75 hp, 1550 rpm. That is all I know about them. But,the water flow is very harsh and I've read that Angels can't swim with such powerful filters. Is there an attachment I can put on the filters to slow down the water movement? Any other suggestions?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have powerheads in my big tank with 14 angels and they even spawn in that tank.


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

I am so relieved to hear that. Next step is to get the tank planted and re-home my baby Koi. I stumbled across a web site, SegrestFarms, that wholesales to pet stores. They have a catalog on their web site and it looks like they have the Angels I'm interested in. Do you think that if PetCo would special order what I want from them that their Angels would be okay??


----------



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

i am still new to the hobby, but i have 3 angels in my 55 and they seem to be doing well. they arnt very big either. I also heard discuss is a very sensitive fish as other posters have said. and they are at least double the price of angels. I got 2 of my angels from Petsmart and the one here stocks them. and the other came from a small local fish store.


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

If it turns out the powerheads are to much you could make a DIY spraybar.


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, giddetm! I will look that up and see what it is.....


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, I looked it up and I would love to make a spray bar, BUT my outlet is a duckbill! Even if I remove the tip of it, it attaches to a rectangle shaped pipe.... any suggestions?? Does anyone know if there is an adapter for this shape?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the filter you are talking about as I use to run the AquaKing on my 65 gallon with angels with no problems at all. I will try to give you a list of some of the top breeders on AquaBid Dacyums, Baskington, Beecrazy1, the next ones dont have anything listed right now so I am guessing on the names River11, Terripins, Madeto and Babers. These places also have quality fish Angelfish USA - Welcome to AngelFish USA and Angelfish for Sale.


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks so much! I know what I'll be doing for the next few nights...


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

I called Petco today and they won't special order the Angels I want and they won't take any of my Koi either. 
I kind of thought they wouldn't take the Koi, but geeezzzz, why won't they take a special order???? They get fish in all the time.

I called the manufacturers of my Eugene filters today, they are still in business, but don't make these anymore. They e-mailed me the manual for my filter and told me they are rated 600gph. She was so nice!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

We were looking for a center piece fish a month ago, and were recommended Angelfish. We researched them for a few weeks and then 2 weeks ago, we went out and bought two of them. We adore them! They've learned that people mean food and come right to the front of the tank when we walk up to it. They are also not camera shy at all and have allowed us to take numerous pictures and videos of them. (They've been super good and haven't bullied the H. Rasboras, Corys or Snails either!) In case you can't tell - I'm PRO Angel, lol. (I've read that Discus can be tricky to keep.)

Hope you can get get Angels you're looking for! And enjoy!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

baeya said:


> I called Petco today and they won't special order the Angels I want and they won't take any of my Koi either.


Koi being a pond fish a lot of fish shops wont take them I would try looking for garden centers that sell koi, advertising them privately or giving them to friends with ponds.


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

Holly..... so glad you are enjoying your Angels. I've decided on Angels, as well. Just need to re-home my baby Koi first. 

Snail..... I did put them on Craigslist, but no replies yet. I could probably put them back into my pond, but even with acclimating them slowly, I don't think they would do well this time of year. I will check again with my pond guy. He was overstocked with Koi a couple months ago.


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh GEEEEZZZZZ! Guess what I did..... I packed up 10 baby Koi and stopped at PetSmart on my way to work and pretty much dumped them on them...... my bad....
The guy was like "ummmm did you call?? we aren't suppose to take fish from people...don't do it again..."
I told them that my tank broke and I needed to get them into a tank asap and since I buy all my cat, dog and bird supplies from them, I didn't think they would give me a hard time....
So, I'm going to slowly acclimate the rest of them back to my pond and then I can start getting Angels!! So excited!


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

I got my first Angel!!! Yay!! 
I took the rest of my baby Koi out of the tank and into a big bucket with just air so they can start to 'chill' down. I will put them outside tomorrow, then start putting pond water into their bucket and when I think they are ready, back into the pond they go.
I also did a 50% water change on the big tank. I know I rushed into getting the Angel, thats why I only got one for now. I hope my Angel will be okay....


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Good luck w/ your new angel! I would totally take some koi for my mom's pond, if it werent on the verge of winter. I wouldnt want to put them in right now.


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, Summer! Contact me in the Spring, I will send you some if I can figure out how!
How are things going with your tank? Are things better now?


----------

